# Crappie condos



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

The new and improved crappie condos are now open on lake Conroe. Located on some beautiful drop offs with a great view. All slabs welcome!








Thanks to fishingtwo for the bamboo.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks good Slabnabbin, I'm ready to see some of those great crappie reports soon!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice. Im fixin to cut down more than that. Now I know what to do with it!!!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

It is gonna have to cool off first! Justincredible and I burnt up setting these things. I need to get a deer down sooner this year so I can target the slabs.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

fishinganimal said:


> Nice. Im fixin to cut down more than that. Now I know what to do with it!!!


It's a lot of work but that THUMP on a jiggin pole makes it all worth it! Good
Luck on the condos and let me know if you need any help.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great looking condo's. Where did you say you put them


----------



## slabseaker (Dec 7, 2009)

I need the GPS cords on those...lol nice job. I see where the SJRA has been putting out some fish atractors this year all around the lake. marking them with bouys. started off around the Dam and working there way down south. does anyone now about this?


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

They look great & thanks for your hard work, especially in this heat! There's some fresh bass condos too, either on the way or already in, have to check.


----------



## Maxkjb (Jun 9, 2012)

Any idea how long the cane will last under the water? I have been looking for something that will last for more than one season. Best luck we've had has been with cedar trees.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Seriously Karl, I think I saw him puttin' some in one year!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Maxkjb said:


> Any idea how long the cane will last under the water? I have been looking for something that will last for more than one season. Best luck we've had has been with cedar trees.


There are some folks over on crappie.com that have some that are 6 years old and still producing. Much easier that Christmas trees that's for sure. Never tried cedar but the bamboo is easy to build and the boat doesn't get covered with needles.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Slab, didn't I meet you last year @ 830?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I helped a friend put out 4 monster size crappie condos built on the same plan as slabnabbin's, they weighed about 200 pounds a piece and the bamboo was about 20' tall in the planter pots he used.
They had some extra PVC arms as well.
It filled up his 26' pontoon boat and we made a heck of a journey across the lake and back right when a rouge north wind slammed the lake. That's another story.
Long story short that was about 4 years ago and the condos are still easy to find, although shifted some, and still hold fish.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

tbone2374 said:


> Slab, didn't I meet you last year @ 830?


I don't think so. Was it at night?


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

Awesome job. you are successful because you go the extra mile with brush piles and condo's. Good things come to people who make it happen. Great job !!!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

slabnabbin said:


> I don't think so. Was it at night?


late afternoon early evening.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Wasn't me


----------



## Maxkjb (Jun 9, 2012)

slabnabbin said:


> There are some folks over on crappie.com that have some that are 6 years old and still producing. Much easier that Christmas trees that's for sure. Never tried cedar but the bamboo is easy to build and the boat doesn't get covered with needles.


That's sounds like the way to go and my next project. Cedar last for a few years but are a lot of work and sometimes hard to get.


----------



## Kornbread (Nov 21, 2007)

Those look nice, where is a good area on conroe to even start looking for crappie? I agree with the cooling off part, I was scouting for teal season today, and bout burnt up myself.


----------

